# Same Jig: Different problem



## tiredbones (Apr 9, 2007)

I hope Swann is on his way with the PC Hinge Jig. I have one and I think it has great possibilities if I ever get to use it! Let me explain...

I've been a general handyman for over 50 years but occasionally something stumps me. I recently acquired a Porter Cable Hinge Butt Jig #59280 for doing some door installations. It's main advantage is once it's setup you can route the mortises on the door and the jamb with the same setup and everything matches perfectly. The downside is the template guide that it requires is PC 1-3/16", a Porter Cable standard also used by several other makers. Unfortunately, my Hitachi TR-8 is not one of the compatible ones. 

My choices seem to be find an adapter or buy a new router. As much as I would like to, a new router is too much strain on the budget. With all the expertise that must be available on this forum there must be at least one solution out there. I don't want to return the jig because it is exactly the right tool for the job. I've built my own hinge jigs at various times and they work for a given situation but they are a one-shot deal. The next door is always different or the hinge is different or something. Enough! I now have a jig that will do it all if I can find a way to use it.

Suggestions, anyone?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tiredbones

Take a look at the link below and the snapshot

Bj 

10 PC ROUTER TEMPLATE GUIDE SET
You may need to drill the holes in the brass apt.to mount it to your router.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

will fit Hitachi models: M8, M8V, TR8,TR12, M12SA, M12V.
▼
http://item.express.ebay.com/Indust...tdiZ1265QQddiZ1462QQadiZ1454QQcmdZExpressItem


OR 
can go this way ▼
http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=Hitachi+TR8&btnG=Search


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Tiredbones. PC guides are all 1 3/16ths. but what is the required guide to do the job? 5/8ths 1/2" . Oak-Park sells 7 inch square base plates if you get one that fits your
TR 8, you could use the Oak Park guide and ring nut. They are 1 1/2" but you can buy just the size guide that you need . ie 5/8 ths 1/2" etc. Hope this helps.
Woodnut65


----------



## tiredbones (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi, Woodnut65,

The required guide IS a PC guide, 1-3/16, but it's extra long to reach all the guiding surfaces in their rather deep jig. As you probably know, a PC guide bushing fits an Oak Park base like a BB fits a basketball hoop. A simple solution, if Oak Park were amenable, is to machine a reducing bushing with an external 1-1/2 thread and internal 1-3/16 thread. If I had a lathe I would do just that. It's not a difficult problem. It would have the added advantage of making the Oak Park bases able to accept the rest of the world's guide bushings especially these special purpose ones.

One can only hope...

TB


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi TB: Would the adapter in the set of guides that BJ shows do any good for your problem? I have that set of guides with that adapter and I have no use for it. 
Where abouts are you located? Maybe I could mail it to you. Woodnut65


----------



## tiredbones (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi WN: I'm not sure about that adapter. It could have possibilities but I don't get the four holes. It might be worth a try.

It would help to see it installed. I'll email you an address.

TB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi TB

Go back 4 post up ▲ and you will see it installed.
also see the eBay link same post 
The four holes are for other types of routers

Bj


----------



## tiredbones (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry, BJ, I didn't notice the adapter mounted in that router. That looks like it might work. 

Thanks, TB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi TB

You didn't miss it I just added it when you said you wanted to see it mounted. 
Plus the link for the ebay item, it shows your router as one that can use it.

Bj


----------

